# Things that belong to God



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

I've never posted here before and it's about time. 
There are at least three things that the Bible says belong to God. "All souls are mine". Even if folks don't believe it now, when they stand before Him in judgment, they will. "The tithe is the Lord's" I'm one of those who believes He takes it (doctor bills, car repair etc.) if we don't give it. "Vengeance is mine" when we're wronged and start plotting to get "even", we're trying to take something that belongs to God. God is able to make you walk in victory. When Israel came out of Egypt, the Bible says the dogs didn't even bark at them.
Something to think about.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Larry, please allow me to welcome you to this forum. I look forward to more of your posts.

While we only have a few that actively post, I know there are many that read this forum. 

I know you're supposed to be retired, but any contributions you choose to make here will be appreciated, so Thanks in Advance!

ps. I get a giggle everytime I read your signature line! LOL


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Larry, glad you are here. God Bless and thank you for your post.Lets praise the Lord.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm glad to see you posting over here, Honey! I'm looking forward to reading many more wonderful tidbits from you. I really miss the lessons that you know how to teach so well.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Larry, so help me God if there is anything you or Betty need while on this earth I will do whatever it takes to help. I have access to many of Doc Davis' clients who have A to Z skills....It's like belonging to a Baptist mafia! Only please don't call me Luiegie! LOL! Much love, CF?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Speaking of tithes. Last Sunday the youth groups joined the adult congregation for the kick-off of Vacation Bible School. So of course, my five year old daughter is sitting with my wife and I when they start taking up the offering. As the basket comes by, my wife lays in a check and starts to pass it on, when my daughter grabs the basket and says "wait I have money in my purse." She had like $2 bills and some change. So, she digs around for a minute and pulls out her dollar bills and drops them in the basket. I start to pass the basket and she says "wait" and keeps digging. At this point, we are officially holding up the collection. So, I grab the basket and say, "Sweetie, that's OK. We need to pass it down. But, she grabs it and vigorously says, "WAIT! I have a quarter!" She was digging for every last penny she had. It almost brought me to tears with pride. 

Wouldn't it be great if we could all give so happily and completely, with no concerns for future wants/needs.


----------



## scottrboat (Dec 21, 2005)

Guys thanks fo your inspiration, Christians arent perfect people. They are people striving for a better world!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey, Scottrboat. Welcome to the BRIGHT side. Where we let Jesus light up our life.


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

TXPalerider, your daughter has a father who provides for her every need. If we could only be as trusting of our Heavenly Father.


----------

